# Freitag ist fast schon Wochenende



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Hi ho!

YEAH!

Es ist Freitag! Das heißt, die Arbeit / Uni / Schule ist fast vorbei, das Wochenende steht für viele vor der Tür!

Wieder die Nächte durch zocken. Eine Ini nach der anderen Raiden und den fünften Char auf lvl 70 bringen!


Für all jene, die aber noch ein paar Stunden Arbeiten müssen (bzw. in der Schule / Uni sein müssen), sich aber schon mal aufs WE einstimmen wollen, ist dieser Thread.

Er hat sonst keinen weiteren Sinn, als sich hier in der Community übers bevorstehende WE auszutauschen. (Community building ftw!)

Er ist nicht dafür da um die Freundin / den Freund fürs Leben zu finden, irgendwem vorzuheulen, wie böse Blizzard ist oder das unser letzte Laber Thread gerade geschlossen wurde (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln ;-))

Er ist einfach nur FUN (nur um das nochmal abschließend klar zu stellen ^^)


Somit stell ich noch ein paar Kekse, ne Kanne Kaffe und ne Kanne Tee in die mitte und schaue mal, wer sich so alles einfindet.

*Schild aufhängt: Pinguine sind gerne gesehen und haben ihren Stammtisch hinten rechts unten*


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2008)

Wochenende.. TOLL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dauert aber noch bischen.. :x


----------



## Loina (20. Juni 2008)

jojo bin gerade noch in der berufschule,noch 10 min ^^ dann ab nach hause und los daddeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hi ho!
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> ...



mein Nachbar ist 48, der hat gestern seinen Keller aufgeräumt.


----------



## Davidor (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*an den Tisch setz*


----------



## Tr0ll3 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab nicht nur Wochenende sondern auch Ferien! 6 Wochen chillen und gamen pur


----------



## Shrukan (20. Juni 2008)

ich muss gleich nochmal um 13:40h in die Schule für ne Schulstunde.
Dann hab ich Wochenende !! ^^


----------



## Aplizzier (20. Juni 2008)

bei uns in hessen bekommen heute alle ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (20. Juni 2008)

Jau prima machen wir hier weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin froh das Du den Fred eröffnet hast, ich hab noch über 3 Stunden bis Feierabend und im letzten Laberfred wars grad so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wo waren wir stehen geblieben ? ^^


----------



## ~Syro~ (20. Juni 2008)

Juhu Wochenende =D
Zudem noch Ferienbeginn in Rheinland-Pfalz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*an den Tisch hock*
Moinsen zusamme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trust78 (20. Juni 2008)

Ähmmmm gibts hier kein Bier????


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Geht doch!

Es füllt sich hier *g*

Hätte es vielleicht auch Freitags Treffen oder Freitags Kneipe nenen können *g* .. wobei.. dann hätte es sicherlich eine Raucher-/Nichtraucherkneipe Diskussion gegeben ^^

Immer hereinspaziert hier!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (20. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> bei uns in hessen bekommen heute alle ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<<< Auch Hesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (20. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie ist das ne Kopie von: "Bist Du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch?" ^^

Na mal sehen ^^

Btw: Man kann auch noch andere Sachen am WE machen, außer zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht nur Wochenende sondern auch Ferien! 6 Wochen chillen und gamen pur


WoW.. Da kann ich vor Neid nur erblassen.. :/


----------



## Mace (20. Juni 2008)

freitag ist mein lieblingstag =)


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (20. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> bei uns in hessen bekommen heute alle ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Studenten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilly_gore (20. Juni 2008)

Habe noch vier Stunden bis zum Wochenende, aber der Freitag ist, dank Vorfreude, sowieso meistens relativ unstressig.


----------



## Cathari (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn man frei hat, sind Wochenenden nichts besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Wochenende heißt immer, dass im Alterac auch die Horde mal mitspielt, d.h. für mich und meine PvP-Kriegerin wird's wieder etwas spannender. (40 gegen 10 ist zwar auch mal ganz witzig, aber das hat dann kaum noch was mit PvP zu tun...)

Naja, ansonsten tue ich an Wochenenden nichts anderes als in der Woche auch (auf WoW bezogen).


----------



## Blenderex (20. Juni 2008)

Ja...wird mal wieder Zeit das Wochenende wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss allerdings noch bis 17 Uhr arbeiten. Ist zum Glück nen Büro-job, bei dem ich zu 98% am PC sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ab 13 Uhr ist eh alles ruhig. Aber was ich dann heute Abend mache...keine Ahnung ^^ Hauptsache es ist Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,

Blender


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> mein Nachbar ist 48, der hat gestern seinen Keller aufgeräumt.



wie lange hat er dazu gebraucht ?


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht nur Wochenende sondern auch Ferien! 6 Wochen chillen und gamen pur


Gratz!! Noch 4 Wochen, dann bin ich 2 Wochen weg!



Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Jau prima machen wir hier weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du sagsts ^^ 
Hm, glaube wir waren bei: *der letzte Beitrag wurde vor 2sec aus dem kurzzeitgedächnits gelöscht, bitte greifen sie auf neuere Erinnernungen zu* .... ähm.. vergessen ;-)




Trust78 schrieb:


> Ähmmmm gibts hier kein Bier????


Nope, da wow ja für u18 ist, erstmal nicht (auch weil viele hier auf der Arbeit sind und da nichts trinken dürfen) aber wenn du willst, besorg dir was und prost.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> mein Nachbar ist 48, der hat gestern seinen Keller aufgeräumt.



der hat einen keller?


----------



## Camô (20. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das ne Kopie von: "Bist Du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch?" ^^
> 
> Na mal sehen ^^
> 
> ...



/sign

Am Freitag und Samstag abend zocken?? Ich mein ich reiß mir nicht umsonst unter der Woche den Arsch auf, um dann stundenlang bei diesem pornösen Wetter zu Hause zu gammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyke (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> mein Nachbar ist 48, der hat gestern seinen Keller aufgeräumt.



Du bist einer dieser Typen, die von haus zu Haus latschen und rufen: " bringt eure Toten raus...ich mache sie wie neu..."
Naja, dein Avatar läßt auch etwas von deiner positiven Lebensfeude spüren.....geh sterben.


@ Topic:
YES....noch 2,5h hier im Forum abhängen, dann WE...^^


----------



## FERT (20. Juni 2008)

noch 4,5 stunden bis we
und was werd ich machen :< bestimmt nicht zuhause hocken und @ wow gimpen
... ma gucken iwie party oder sowas .. :3


----------



## sceezy (20. Juni 2008)

Reicht euch nich der Mittwochs thread???  
und immer dieses blöde *kaffee auf den tisch stell...blablabla*!!
gibt wesentlich bessere sachen am woende zu machen...als zocken!!!


----------



## yilmo (20. Juni 2008)

Bis Abends noch paar Hero Marken sammeln,dann mit Freunden raus und dann die letzten Tage des Wochenendes weiterzocken =)


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das ne Kopie von: "Bist Du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch?" ^^
> 
> Na mal sehen ^^
> 
> ...


Mehr oder weniger ja^^

Wir waren gerade alle (xel, jenny, hunter[der jetzt frei hat -_-], monkey, slavery und jene die ich vergessen hab) im Thread "Wo sind die Mädels" mit einander geschrieben, als er dann zu gemacht wurde ^^ (ok, das thema war schon was daneben...) 
Daher dann der Thread hier. Glaube nicht, das er den Status vom MIttwochs Thread schafft, aber mir ist gerade langweilig und einigen anderen wohl auch ^^


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Trust78 schrieb:


> Ähmmmm gibts hier kein Bier????


Hör mir auf. Bin noch übelst verkatert von gestern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (20. Juni 2008)

Noch 6 Std. Arbeit dann morgen nochmal und DANN irgendwann Wochenende.


----------



## Camô (20. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Hör mir auf. Bin noch übelst verkatert von gestern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass mich raten? Deutschland - Portugal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was für ein Hammerspiel, kann aber das Feiern erst heute nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Warum sehen die Zwinkersmileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so böse aus?


----------



## Arahan20 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hi ho!
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> ...



Jaaaa Wochenende !
Ich muss noch 2Stunden45min arbeiten....aber das geht fix dann schnell einen Blick ins AH und dann Friseur, abends weg feiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen ganz viel Ehre zu sammeln für das kommende S2 Set aber naja RL is wichtiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lg Matze


----------



## Dalmus (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Daher dann der Thread hier. Glaube nicht, das er den Status vom MIttwochs Thread schafft, aber mir ist gerade langweilig und einigen anderen wohl auch


Langeweile ist imho kein ausreichender Grund einen reinen Spamthread zu erstellen.

Ich nehme gerne Wetten an wann der Thread spästens dicht ist...

Ich gebe ihm keine Stunde mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Du bist einer dieser Typen, die von haus zu Haus latschen und rufen: " bringt eure Toten raus...ich mache sie wie neu..."
> Naja, dein Avatar läßt auch etwas von deiner positiven Lebensfeude spüren.....geh sterben.
> 
> 
> ...




aber du kennst mich doch garnicht,
das ist aber mal ganz schön oberflächlich von dir von einer bemerkung aus auf meine komplette persönlichkeit zu schliessen


----------



## Murloc92 (20. Juni 2008)

ich muss morgen noch einmal in die Schule und dann hab ich Wochenende-.-
so ein bescheuertes Schulfest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (20. Juni 2008)

Juhu^^

Schule aus und jetzt zu Hause.

Freu mich auch schon aufs WE .....  es ist DA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gibt aber auch Leute die Samstags bzw. Sonntags arbeiten müssen.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Lass mich raten? Deutschland - Portugal


Jep. Noch 5 Stunden bis zum Feierabend...


----------



## Megamage (20. Juni 2008)

Ich habe schluss und geh jetzt Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie lange hat er dazu gebraucht ?



14400 sekunden


----------



## Trust78 (20. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Hör mir auf. Bin noch übelst verkatert von gestern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das hab ich wieder hinter mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> aber du kennst mich doch garnicht,
> das ist aber mal ganz schön oberflächlich von dir von einer bemerkung aus auf meine komplette persönlichkeit zu schliessen



Gruß an deinen 48-jährigen Nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Trust78 schrieb:


> Ähmmmm gibts hier kein Bier????


von mir bekommst du keins



Vercon schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das ne Kopie von: "Bist Du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch?" ^^
> 
> Na mal sehen ^^
> 
> ...


sinn und zweck glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir sitzen doch eh alle nur unmotiviert in der firma, uni oder sonst wo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> der hat einen keller?




hey woher weisst du das?


----------



## Cathari (20. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Langeweile ist imho kein ausreichender Grund einen reinen Spamthread zu erstellen.
> 
> Ich nehme gerne Wetten an wann der Thread spästens dicht ist...
> 
> ...



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass gerade Mittagszeit ist und die Mods vermutlich was essen, könnte sich das noch etwas hinziehen. Vielleicht hauen sich die Mods sogar noch 'ne weile auf's Ohr (in Erwartung des WEs natürlich, womit der Bezug zum Topic zweifelsfrei vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann kann man gut und gern über eine Stunde kommen. Ich sag mal 1:32 h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber komisch, dass die "olololol scheiss thread eh roflmao"-Fraktion noch gar nicht in Aktion getreten ist, sind die noch in der Schule?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HDkill (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie lange hat er dazu gebraucht ?



Wofür? 48 zu werden oder den Keller aufzuräumen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Moin, ich hoffe es stört keinen wenn ich rauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass gerade Mittagszeit ist und die Mods vermutlich was essen, könnte sich das noch etwas hinziehen. Vielleicht hauen sich die Mods sogar noch 'ne weile auf's Ohr (in Erwartung des WEs natürlich, womit der Bezug zum Topic zweifelsfrei vorhanden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




halb 4, spätestens


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Moin, ich hoffe es stört keinen wenn ich rauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




von mir aus kannst du sogar brennen.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (20. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Aber komisch, dass die "olololol scheiss thread eh roflmao"-Fraktion noch gar nicht in Aktion getreten ist, sind die noch in der Schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne Mami lässt die erst später an den PC


----------



## Gwynny (20. Juni 2008)

Ich armes Kind muss noch bis 17 Uhr auf der Arbeit bleiben -.-
Aber ich freu mich schon riesig auf das Wochenende.
Heute Abend gehe ich erst mal essen und evtl. wird es ja morgen was mit Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Lass mich raten? Deutschland - Portugal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast recht, das SPiel war klasse!!



Dalmus schrieb:


> Langeweile ist imho kein ausreichender Grund einen reinen Spamthread zu erstellen.
> 
> Ich nehme gerne Wetten an wann der Thread spästens dicht ist...
> 
> ...



Hm, ich sage, wir schaffen 13:00 Uhr.

Und meiner Meinung nach, bildet das eine Community. Die Pinguine kenn ich schon mal, das ist fast schon eine eigenständige Gruppe *g* und dich hab ich Mittwochs auch schon das ein oder andere mal gesehen, oder?


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> von mir aus kannst du sogar brennen.



boah cool, wenn du meinst, gestern hab ich Chilli gegessen, war grad aufn Klo ^^


----------



## poTTo (20. Juni 2008)

*grml* meine Spätschicht hat vor 25min. angefangen, aber ich hab Inet auf Arbeit *HRHR*, also noch 8h durchhalten bis zum WE xD


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

sceezy schrieb:


> Reicht euch nich der Mittwochs thread???
> und immer dieses blöde *kaffee auf den tisch stell...blablabla*!!
> gibt wesentlich bessere sachen am woende zu machen...als zocken!!!


das stimmt wohl. so mal bei uns am reitverein tunier ist. reite zwar nicht mit aber 1. pferdies wollen trotzdem bewegt werden und 2. muss ich trotdem am tunier helfen 



Salavora schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger ja^^
> 
> Wir waren gerade alle (xel, jenny, hunter[der jetzt frei hat -_-], monkey, slavery und jene die ich vergessen hab) im Thread "Wo sind die Mädels" mit einander geschrieben, als er dann zu gemacht wurde ^^ (ok, das thema war schon was daneben...)
> Daher dann der Thread hier. Glaube nicht, das er den Status vom MIttwochs Thread schafft, aber mir ist gerade langweilig und einigen anderen wohl auch ^^


ja mir ist sehr langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Wieder die Nächte durch zocken. Eine Ini nach der anderen Raiden und den fünften Char auf lvl 70 bringen!
> 
> *Schild aufhängt: Pinguine sind gerne gesehen und haben ihren Stammtisch hinten rechts unten*



*indergroßenGlaskugelgoogle* Ich sehe....ich sehe einen Todesritter! Aber er ist noch nicht da! Alle Charslots von Salavora sind belegt mit 70igern........ das Bild wird nebliger! Nein! Da! Salavora ist verzweifelt und ärgert sich alle auf einem Realm hochgezockt zu haben! Sie nimmt einen Würfel um zu bestimmen welcher Char jetzt gelöscht werden muß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gilt das auch für Pinguinganker?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd wohl noch bis heute Abend arbeiten..... *hmpfr*


----------



## Camô (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> von mir aus kannst du sogar brennen.



13 Uhr wird knapp, ich empfange negative Schwingungen ...


----------



## Dalmus (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach, bildet das eine Community.


Ist es schlimm, wenn ich das nicht verstehe?


----------



## Xall13 (20. Juni 2008)

möp. ich hab gestern mit meinem Jäger eine Ratte getötet


----------



## Ilunadin (20. Juni 2008)

Ich treffe mich heute mit ner Freundin in World of Menschcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (20. Juni 2008)

Außerdem wird hier nicht geflamed..............^^


----------



## Eyke (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> aber du kennst mich doch garnicht,
> das ist aber mal ganz schön oberflächlich von dir von einer bemerkung aus auf meine komplette persönlichkeit zu schliessen




Dafür das ich dich angefahren habe, antwortest du recht gelassen.
Spricht für dich.
Vielleicht bist ja doch ein Netter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@topic:
5 Kanne Kaffee runtersäuft


----------



## Ashura1987 (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab auch jetzt Wochenende und mache mich auf zum Real-Life-Gildentreffen meiner Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne,
frohes daddeln und schönes wochenende euch allen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <-- Ich liebe ihn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn ich das nicht verstehe?




Was ?


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass gerade Mittagszeit ist und die Mods vermutlich was essen, könnte sich das noch etwas hinziehen. Vielleicht hauen sich die Mods sogar noch 'ne weile auf's Ohr (in Erwartung des WEs natürlich, womit der Bezug zum Topic zweifelsfrei vorhanden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, da könnten wir noch was Glück haben ^^


Cathari schrieb:


> Aber komisch, dass die "olololol scheiss thread eh roflmao"-Fraktion noch gar nicht in Aktion getreten ist, sind die noch in der Schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaub auch, dass die noch in der Schule sind, die kommen eher so gegen 15 uhr.



Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Moin, ich hoffe es stört keinen wenn ich rauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*riesen Lüfter über die anbring* Nein, jetzt nicht mehr ;-)



Scrätcher schrieb:


> *indergroßenGlaskugelgoogle* Ich sehe....ich sehe einen Todesritter! Aber er ist noch nicht da! Alle Charslots von Salavora sind belegt mit 70igern........ das Bild wird nebliger! Nein! Da! Salavora ist verzweifelt und ärgert sich alle auf einem Realm hochgezockt zu haben! Sie nimmt einen Würfel um zu bestimmen welcher Char jetzt gelöscht werden muß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Hab doch nur einen 70er ^^ (aber zwei tolle twinks *g*) Irgendwie interessiert mich der Todesritter nicht sooo sehr, aber ma schaun, vielleicht ist er ja doch interessant... (und ich glaube, ich würde einen meiner Bank chars löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Pinguinganker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, weil du es bist und solange keine Pinguine was dagegen haben ... *g*


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich heute mit ner Freundin in World of Menschcraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist so traurig


----------



## hödr (20. Juni 2008)

Ohh man Ferien....

Das waren noch schöne Zeiten.. 6 Wochen Sommerferien *Seuftz*

Naja dafür bekommt man endlich Geld wenn man Arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 6 Wochen frei hätte ich auch gern mal wieder.

Naja der Arbeitstag geht auch vorrüber! (zum glück nur bis 18:00)


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

nein wir spammen nicht.....

wir vertreiben uns nur die langeweile auf der arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Was ?


Ich nehme an ich meinte den Satz den ich zitiert habe.


----------



## Arahan20 (20. Juni 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Du bist einer dieser Typen, die von haus zu Haus latschen und rufen: " bringt eure Toten raus...ich mache sie wie neu..."
> Naja, dein Avatar läßt auch etwas von deiner positiven Lebensfeude spüren.....geh sterben.
> 
> 
> ...



*MeckerSchnautzFlameMimimiModusEIN+Spassmacher Addon*
Ehm, lass doch jeden das mögen was er will und beurteil nich immer einen Menschen gleich daran was du SIEHST ! Dein "geh sterben" hättest du dir au sparen können -.-
*MeckerSchnautzFlameMimimiModusAUS*



Fleischermeister schrieb:


> boah cool, wenn du meinst, gestern hab ich Chilli gegessen, war grad aufn Klo ^^



Ah deswegen müffelt das au so hier im Büro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann mich kaum auf die Arbeit konzentrieren !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Dafür das ich dich angefahren habe, antwortest du recht gelassen.
> Spricht für dich.
> Vielleicht bist ja doch ein Netter...
> 
> ...




nope, ich hab mich verstellt,
sone lauwarme hippieantwort ist doch genau das richtige um weitere blödsinnige kommentare von dir zu vermeiden.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein wir spammen nicht.....
> 
> wir vertreiben uns nur die langeweile auf der arbeit
> 
> ...



vorsicht Chef kommt^^


----------



## Urengroll (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein wir spammen nicht.....
> 
> wir vertreiben uns nur die langeweile auf der arbeit
> 
> ...


  /unterschreib


----------



## bagge93 (20. Juni 2008)

hehr komm grad aus der schule und damit ist mein letzter schultag vorbei =) jetzt hab ich bis zum zeugnis berufsparktikum...heute abend mit der gilde kara (hoffe das klappt mit dem i-net sonst killen die mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann morgen das erste mal ssc antesten hoffe der erste boss liegt wenigstens und dann mal schauen was so mit rl-freunden läuft ob man da was trinken gehen kann etc...ENDLICH WE!


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

ich muss noch bis ca. 15 uhr arbeiten und ab 15.08 hab ich 3 wochen urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (20. Juni 2008)

Gibt es hier in diesem Forum nicht mal EINEN FRED(!!!) indem man sich einfach nur unterhalten kann, bzw. rum spammen kann, bis der pööööse Mod kommt und alles wieder zu macht? Muß man immer jeden und alles angreifen? 

Also bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Soooooooo, let it spam und so xD


----------



## Arikros (20. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute, hab jez Schulfrei und ab Mittwoch Ferien!


----------



## Billride (20. Juni 2008)

WWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
So..... von der Arbeit nach hause gekommen und nun wird erstmal nen Kaffe getrunken! 
E-Mail checken und wenn das alles erledigt ist: ZOGGEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn ich das nicht verstehe?


Größtenteils deswegen:


Urengroll schrieb:


> Außerdem wird hier nicht geflamed..............^^



Sprich-> die Leute hier verstehen sich mehr oder weniger. Reden miteinander. Da man sich quasie kennen lernt, werden Beleidigungen, grobe Anmache (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), etc. zumeist unterbunden. Den man kann genau das am besten in der Anonymität machen. Hier wirst du aber zu jemanden. 
Klar kenn ich dich nicht persönlich. Aber ich kenne dich hier. Ich weiß, dass du die Sig mit der coolen Blume hast, was du in der Regel wie sagst und zu welchen Themen du stellung nimmst. -> Nur weil ich nicht weiß, wie du aussiehst und wo du wohnst, heißt das also nicht, dass ich nicht anfange dich kennen zu lernen. 
Fazit aus dem gelaber: Wir lernen uns kennen und bilden eine Gruppe / Gemeinschaft /Community ^^



Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich heute mit ner Freundin in World of Menschcraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gratz! Hab gehört, das soll ne suuuper Framerate haben! Wollte mir da schon immer mal eine Programmiererin erstellen, aber die soll beim letzten Patch so komisch generft worden sein.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nope, ich hab mich verstellt,
> sone lauwarme hippieantwort ist doch genau das richtige um weitere blödsinnige kommentare von dir zu vermeiden.



Du Pöser Pursche, aber wenns um blödsinne Kommentare geht helfe ich gerne aus und lauwarme Hippieantworten kann ich auch Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orbjin (20. Juni 2008)

[Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen]


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Du Pöser Pursche, aber wenns um blödsinne Kommentare geht helfe ich gerne aus und lauwarme Hippieantworten kann ich auch Peace
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nee lieber nicht,
Leben des Brian zitate sind sooo 1980  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm, weil du es bist und solange keine Pinguine was dagegen haben ... *g*



Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn hier jeder seine eigene Meinung kriegt?^^

Abgesehen davon, für all diejenigen die dieses Thread als Sinnlos erachten:

Eine Community ist eine Art von Gemeinschaft, die durch gemeinsames Handeln eben diese Gemeinschaft hat! Um es mal leichter zu erklären. Warum gibt es Schul- und Berufsausflüge? Wenn man sich mal abseits vom Thema (Beruf & Schule) unterhält, gibt es eher mal ein positive Beziehung zwischen den anwesenden Personen! Genauso ist es auch im Forum! Statt dass sich die eingefleischten Hordler & Allianzler ständig gegenseitig ärgern oder beleidigen stellt man halt mal in diesem Fred fest: OMG das sind alles Menschen! Und durch diese Art von Threads kommt man sich doch ein Stück weit näher und vielleicht wird dann auch nicht mehr ständig in jedem Thread gestritten. Weil man einfach erkennt: Nicht die Person ist mein Feind, er vertritt halt nur eine andere Meinung!

Das sollten sich mal einige zu Herzen nehmen!

Bin essen bis später!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

*Ganz vorsichtig und leise in den Thread schleich*

Wusste ich doch, dass hier wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen drin sind *g*

Muss noch 3h arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Scrätcher auch mal da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nee lieber nicht,
> Leben des Brian zitate sind sooo 1980
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schade und wieder mal zum alten Sack abgestempelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nope, ich hab mich verstellt,
> sone lauwarme hippieantwort ist doch genau das richtige um weitere blödsinnige kommentare von dir zu vermeiden.




Verstell dich mal lieber nicht sondern stell die Uhr vor, damit Feierabend schnell kommt.
Habe schon wieder den Drang zu rauchen und meine Fahne habe ich auch mitgenommen, wie peinlich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nope, ich hab mich verstellt,
> *sone lauwarme hippieantwort* ist doch genau das richtige um weitere blödsinnige kommentare von dir zu vermeiden.


 
ich muss zugeben auf irgendeine Art  fange ich an dich lustig zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein wir spammen nicht.....
> 
> wir vertreiben uns nur die langeweile auf der arbeit
> 
> ...



wahre Worte.
Gleich erst mal Mittagspause und dann mal gucken ob der Thread noch existiert ^^
Nur noch 4 Stunden.........


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Gibt es hier in diesem Forum nicht mal EINEN FRED(!!!) indem man sich einfach nur unterhalten kann, bzw. rum spammen kann, bis der pööööse Mod kommt und alles wieder zu macht? Muß man immer jeden und alles angreifen?
> 
> Also bitte
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *Ganz vorsichtig und leise in den Thread schleich*
> 
> Wusste ich doch, dass hier wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen drin sind *g*
> 
> ...


wie immer halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Schade und wieder mal zum alten Sack abgestempelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, alter sack und ewig gestriger ist nicht das gleiche


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen Scrätcher auch mal da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll die Anspielung? *schluck* Nein,.. ich hab nicht gearbeitet!... *rotwerd* naja ok ein bißchen..... *ärger* und selbst wenn!! DAS IST DOCH MEIN PROBLEM!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Soooooooo, let it spam und so xD


*G* Du sagsts!



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bin essen bis später!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bon Appetit!



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *Ganz vorsichtig und leise in den Thread schleich*
> 
> Wusste ich doch, dass hier wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen drin sind *g*
> 
> ...


Scrätcher is gerade essen.
Sind aber noch nicht alle hier ^^


----------



## skafds (20. Juni 2008)

Gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen und das Wochenende kann beginnen 


SCHLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das ist so traurig



hmmm wiso sollte es traurig sein,wenn er/sie sich mit einer freundin im rl trifft


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Verstell dich mal lieber nicht sondern stell die Uhr vor, damit Feierabend schnell kommt.




dazu triffts dein zitat ganz gut:
Die Dummheit der Menschen ist grenzenlos. Aber warum muss den Leuten die Dummheit immer aus dem Gesicht springen?


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nein, alter sack und ewig gestriger ist nicht das gleiche



Puh, dann kann ich beruhigt sein, ein ewig gestriger würdewohl kaum WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich muss zugeben auf irgendeine Art  fange ich an dich lustig zu finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß, was du meinst.



Vreen schrieb:


> dazu triffts dein zitat ganz gut:
> Die Dummheit der Menschen ist grenzenlos. Aber warum muss den Leuten die Dummheit immer aus dem Gesicht springen?


Damit andere sich daran ergözen / darüber aufregen können, ist doch ganz klar.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sprich-> die Leute hier verstehen sich mehr oder weniger. Reden miteinander. Da man sich quasie kennen lernt, werden Beleidigungen, grobe Anmache (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), etc. zumeist unterbunden. Den man kann genau das am besten in der Anonymität machen. Hier wirst du aber zu jemanden.
> Klar kenn ich dich nicht persönlich. Aber ich kenne dich hier. Ich weiß, dass du die Sig mit der coolen Blume hast, was du in der Regel wie sagst und zu welchen Themen du stellung nimmst. -> Nur weil ich nicht weiß, wie du aussiehst und wo du wohnst, heißt das also nicht, dass ich nicht anfange dich kennen zu lernen.
> Fazit aus dem gelaber: Wir lernen uns kennen und bilden eine Gruppe / Gemeinschaft /Community ^^


Und dazu ist ein Spamthread notwendig?
Lerne ich jemanden besser kennen, weil er mir verrät, daß sein 48jähriger Nachbar gestern seinen Keller ausgeräumt hat? Oder durch Posts wie " 	[Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen]"?

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß ich viel mehr über mein Gegenüber lerne, wenn die Diskussion einen Sinn hat und vielleicht sogar ein Ziel verfolgt.

Dadurch, daß hier fast im Sekundentakt irgendwer irgendeinen Unsinn postet lerne ich glaube ich keinen hier besser kennen.
Aber wenn's nur mir so geht...

Nur laßt uns nun nicht über Sinn und Unsinn von Spamthreads diskutieren, denn dann gäbe es ja ein Thema, welches wiederum dem Sinn dieses Threads zuwider laufen würde...
Moment, habe ich gerade zugegeben, daß dieser sinnlose Spamthread eeinen Sinn hat?
Ich muß mal eben an die frische Luft und eine rauchen... ich habe mich soeben selbst verwirrt. óÒ


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora du hast den Thread ja erstellt

Mein Nachmittag ist gerettet juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dich feste knuddel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (20. Juni 2008)

*Tetris-Musik summend in den Raum komm*


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was soll die Anspielung? *schluck* Nein,.. ich hab nicht gearbeitet!... *rotwerd* naja ok ein bißchen..... *ärger* und selbst wenn!! DAS IST DOCH MEIN PROBLEM!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohh Scrätschi ..du hast ein Problem? ojemenie...  mach dich hier auf der roten Couch lang...erzähl dem Onkel Doktor doch mal........


----------



## theduke666 (20. Juni 2008)

Wochenende ist gut...
...drei Wochen Urlaub ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm wiso sollte es traurig sein,wenn er/sie sich mit einer freundin im rl trifft



sag bloß darüber musst du wirklich noch nachdenken?
na weil man im reallife viele sachen machen kann die man in wow nicht machen kann.
man kann zum beispiel einen drachen steigen lassen, die einäugige hosenschlange lüften oder was verstecken spielen.


----------



## Xelyna (20. Juni 2008)

< Hat Kater und wird heute nich weggehn... dafür mein Magierlein zoggn harhar... und morgen weggehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trust78 (20. Juni 2008)

So hab jetz auch bald Feierabend. Endlich.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter dann so ist und was man machen kann.


Aber ein kühlers bier gibt es hier wohl immer noch nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Puh, dann kann ich beruhigt sein, ein ewig gestriger würdewohl kaum WoW zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar würde er,
er würde nämlich nicht zu age of conan wechseln


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> dazu triffts dein zitat ganz gut:
> Die Dummheit der Menschen ist grenzenlos. Aber warum muss den Leuten die Dummheit immer aus dem Gesicht springen?


Weil es sonst nicht solche dummen Avatorbilder geben wurde, wie deins


----------



## Iaido (20. Juni 2008)

gaaanz ehrlich irgendwie bin ich froh drüber, dass es zu der zeit als ich noch 6 wochen ferien hatte, noch kein WoW gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ka ob ich es in meinem damaligen jugendlichen leichtsinn geschafft hätte, den PC zu verlassen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch 4 std. dann ist endlich WE


----------



## cM2003 (20. Juni 2008)

Noch eine Stunde, dann hab ich die Woche endlich hinter mir!!!

Und dann noch 4 TAGE und ich habe 3 WOCHEN Urlaub OLLÉÉÉÉ


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Orbjin schrieb:


> [Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen]


was soll das den???



Salavora schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was du meinst.
> 
> 
> Damit andere sich daran ergözen / darüber aufregen können, ist doch ganz klar.


oder es ganz einfach nur witzig finden. bei mir kommts immer auf meine laune an (dummes weib hier=Azuhummelchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Dalmus schrieb:


> Und dazu ist ein Spamthread notwendig?
> Lerne ich jemanden besser kennen, weil er mir verrät, daß sein 48jähriger Nachbar gestern seinen Keller ausgeräumt hat? Oder durch Posts wie " 	[Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen]"?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß ich viel mehr über mein Gegenüber lerne, wenn die Diskussion einen Sinn hat und vielleicht sogar ein Ziel verfolgt.
> ...


der ist nur da weils ein arbeitendes volk gibt, dieses unmotiviert ist und dann lieber sich auf buffed die zeit vertreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und dazu ist ein Spamthread notwendig?
> Lerne ich jemanden besser kennen, weil er mir verrät, daß sein 48jähriger Nachbar gestern seinen Keller ausgeräumt hat? Oder durch Posts wie " 	[Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen]"?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß ich viel mehr über mein Gegenüber lerne, wenn die Diskussion einen Sinn hat und vielleicht sogar ein Ziel verfolgt.
> ...



gut, wenn es dir nicht gefällt hören wir wohl lieber alle auf so zu posten und hauen ab,
das ist natürlich viel einfacher als wenn du alleine den es als einzigen stört sich einen anderen zeitvertreib suchst


----------



## Spy123 (20. Juni 2008)

die allerletzen Ferien beginenn heute...hab heute zZeugnis Kasse 12 bekomemn und ab 1. August is dann arbeiten angesagt -.- aber heute und morgen erst man nur: Bier, Fußball und Frauen....wobei 1&2 von Nummer 3 zu trennen sind. In dem Sinne ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nur laßt uns nun nicht über Sinn und Unsinn von Spamthreads diskutieren, denn dann gäbe es ja ein Thema, welches wiederum dem Sinn dieses Threads zuwider laufen würde...
> Moment, habe ich gerade zugegeben, daß dieser sinnlose Spamthread eeinen Sinn hat?
> Ich muß mal eben an die frische Luft und eine rauchen... ich habe mich soeben selbst verwirrt. óÒ



"Der Sinn einen Spamthread ist ganz ohne Frage der, keinen solchen zu haben!!"

klare knackige und einprägsame Definition!

Und, ganz nebenbei vermute ich bei dir grenzenlosen Neid, ob der der Tatsache das du keinen 48jährigen kelleraufräumenden Nachbarn hast, der dich zu deinem Post bewogen hat.
Gehe nach Canossa..gib es zu!!


----------



## Melih (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> sag bloß darüber musst du wirklich noch nachdenken?
> na weil man im reallife viele sachen machen kann die man in wow nicht machen kann.
> man kann zum beispiel einen drachen steigen lassen, die einäugige hosenschlange lüften oder was verstecken spielen.



ich hab darüber nicht direkt nachgedacht nur mir kamm das ein wenig komisch vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahan20 (20. Juni 2008)

Für die Leute die auf der Arbeit oder sonst wo kurz vorm einschlafen sind......ganz gucken !
Wer erschreckt am Ende wen !


----------



## Kayano (20. Juni 2008)

Hey bis 13:00 durchgehalten. Oh, sogar schon länger.
Leider ist für mich das Wochenende nicht grade erholsam, weshalb ich auch mal wieder abhau, gibt viel zu tun -.-


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und dazu ist ein Spamthread notwendig?
> Lerne ich jemanden besser kennen, weil er mir verrät, daß sein 48jähriger Nachbar gestern seinen Keller ausgeräumt hat? Oder durch Posts wie " 	[Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen]"?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß ich viel mehr über mein Gegenüber lerne, wenn die Diskussion einen Sinn hat und vielleicht sogar ein Ziel verfolgt.
> ...



*ggg*
Siehste! Wenn es ein echtes Thema gibt, so wird auch darüber geredet... aber damit kennt man nur die stellung der Person zu dem Thema und kannst nur darüber Rückschlüsse auf sie ziehen.
Hier sind die Themen quasie frei, sie etnwickeln sich, wie bei jeder Unterhaltung auch. Ich mein, du gehst auch auf ne Party die kein Motto hat, oder? Die einfach nur so da ist. Um Leute kennen zu lernen vielleicht. Auch wenn ihr kein Motto habt über das ihr reden sollt, ihr findet aber trotzdem etwas über das ihr reden könnt. ^^ 
Wenn ihr wollt.
Hier gibts schon gut 3 parallele Unterhaltungen. Mit gelegtentlichen Unterbrechungen von Leuten die einfach nur was schreiben wollen, wie z.b. [Hier könnte Ihre Werbung stehen].

Bisher gefällts mir jedenfalls *freu*

Und hab gerde erst gemerkt, dass dein Ava keine Blume mit blauen Blüten ist (sollte mal langsamer scrollen^^) aber find ihn immer noch toll


----------



## Cathari (20. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < Hat Kater und wird heute nich weggehn... dafür mein Magierlein zoggn harhar... und morgen weggehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Gott, der Pinguin-Ganker hat bei dem hier schon 'ne Ecke abgebissen! Das geht echt zu weit D:

(Also bei diesem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Weil es sonst nicht solche dummen Avatorbilder geben wurde, wie deins




aha, was sagt uns denn dein wanted?
du bist ein wilder gesetzesloser gängster oder watt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## √orтεҲ ε√o (20. Juni 2008)

Ach was freu ich mich auch aufs Wochenende....

Komme gerade von der Arbeit wieder, hab mir einfach mal die restlichen 3 stunden frei genommen :> Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Feierabend da draußen xD


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> aha, was sagt uns denn dein wanted?
> du bist ein wilder gesetzesloser gängster oder watt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja sehr wild sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich hab darüber nicht direkt nachgedacht nur mir kamm das ein wenig komisch vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gut, vielleicht sollten wir das thema in 5 jahren weiter besprechen,
wenn du in die pubertät kommst


----------



## Borberat (20. Juni 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Freundin ist schon Zuhause, ich muss noch 3 Std. dafür zieht sie unsere Twinks schonmal 1-2 lvl höher
und dann gehts ab, Shadowpriest lvl 40 inc!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kara und Gruul und Maggi am WE eben clearen, und CHILLEN CHILLEN CHILLEN!!!!
ICH LIEBE FREITAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SPAM FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt hier so gut wie keinen sinnvollen Thread, sehts doch endlich ein, Buffed ist das Brachland des Alltags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Ja sehr wild sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, seh ich ein, jemand der vom gesetz gesucht wird und auch noch fleischermeister heisst,
also ehrlich, das hat schon was,
ist sogar irgendwie *prickelnd*


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> gut, vielleicht sollten wir das thema in 5 jahren weiter besprechen,
> wenn du in die pubertät kommst



Ich glaub solange hält dieser Thread nicht, kannst dann ja einen neuen aufmachen


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ja, seh ich ein, jemand der vom gesetz gesucht wird und auch noch fleischermeister heisst,
> also ehrlich, das hat schon was,
> ist sogar irgendwie *prickelnd*



Jetzt werd mal nicht anzüglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ja, seh ich ein, jemand der vom gesetz gesucht wird und auch noch fleischermeister heisst,
> also ehrlich, das hat schon was,
> ist sogar irgendwie *prickelnd*



Es gab mal einen Massenmörder in Hamburg, der war Fleischermeister und wurde nie gefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Salavora du hast den Thread ja erstellt
> 
> Mein Nachmittag ist gerettet juhu
> 
> ...


*g* Viel Spaß beim posten ^^ 



Hoazl schrieb:


> *Tetris-Musik summend in den Raum komm*


*argh* jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm!



Xelyna schrieb:


> < Hat Kater und wird heute nich weggehn... dafür mein Magierlein zoggn harhar... und morgen weggehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Asperin rüber geb mit nem Glas Wasser*
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die, die vorhin auch schon fehlten, oder?


----------



## Melih (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> gut, vielleicht sollten wir das thema in 5 jahren weiter besprechen,
> wenn du in die pubertät kommst



jemanden kennen lernen ist schwer, darum urteilen die meisten einfach (Der ging doch so oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


naja das zeugt nicht gerade von geistige reife wenn jemand meint er sei ein kind weil er nicht immer nur an das eine denkt ...


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen Massenmörder in Hamburg, der war Fleischermeister und wurde nie gefasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn der nie gefasst wurde, woher weisst du das er fleischermeister war?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

@XELY

ich kenn da so nen trick wie man keinen kater bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....

weniger und nicht so viel durcheinander saufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Themawechsel bitte -.-

Danke !


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Yeah, morgen geh ich in ein Fahrsicherheitstraining. Meie Karre mal ordentlich rumschleudern und so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Motorrad ist auch bestellt sollte nächste Woche kommen.

Meine Vater hat Geburtstag also gibts am Samstag nach dem Kurs noch ne Fette.

Hmm, Freundin hat auch Geburtstag also schua ich da auch mal noch rein.

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder habe ich dieses Wochenende echt schon voll verplant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> sag bloß darüber musst du wirklich noch nachdenken?
> na weil man im reallife viele sachen machen kann die man in wow nicht machen kann.
> man kann zum beispiel einen drachen steigen lassen, die einäugige hosenschlange lüften oder was verstecken spielen.




wieso kann ich in WOW nicht verstecken spielen?
Und wenn du zu dem von Fortuna besabberten Glückspilzen gehörst, die das hier

http://www.warcraft-tcg.de/forum/carddetails.php?id=1275

haben kannst du auch einen  Drachen steigen lassen

Ich erwarte eine aufrichtige Entschuldigung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wenn der nie gefasst wurde, woher weisst du das er fleischermeister war?



Das er nie gefasst wurde, heisst nicht das die Identität nicht bekannt war, gabs sogar nen Kinderlied von....der mit dem Hackebeilchen.....


----------



## Xelyna (20. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Oh Gott, der Pinguin-Ganker hat bei dem hier schon 'ne Ecke abgebissen! Das geht echt zu weit D:
> 
> (Also bei diesem hier
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> @XELY
> 
> ich kenn da so nen trick wie man keinen kater bekommt
> 
> ...



trick um keinen kater zu bekommen: weniger saufen!

meine damen und herren, hier haben wir den neuen meister der kausalen zusammenhänge


----------



## Cathari (20. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wieso kann ich in WOW nicht verstecken spielen?
> Und wenn du zu dem von Fortuna besabberten Glückspilzen gehörst, die das hier
> 
> http://www.warcraft-tcg.de/forum/carddetails.php?id=1275
> ...




ich hab nicht gesagt man kann nicht verstecken spielen,
ich hab gesagt man kann nicht *was* verstecken spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Yeah, morgen geh ich in ein Fahrsicherheitstraining. Meie Karre mal ordentlich rumschleudern und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das nenn ich mal volles Programm!
Da hab ich mit dem 60. meiner Mutter morgen und der Beerdigung meines Opas am Montag ja fast nichts zu tun ^^

Btw.: *langsam mit den Armen vor dir hin und her wedel* Du willst das Motorad nicht! Aber du siehst, das ich keins habe und willst es mir deswegen schenken! Ja, das willst du! Du willst es mir schenken! *dabei Hynpotisch in die Augen starrt*


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> trick um keinen kater zu bekommen: weniger saufen!
> 
> meine damen und herren, hier haben wir den neuen meister der kausalen zusammenhänge


warum ich hab nie nen kater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Ich fang sowas wie Motorrad fahren gar nicht erst an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich fang sowas wie Motorrad fahren gar nicht erst an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will noch den führerschein machen sobald ich mal ein wenig geld übrig hab


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich fang sowas wie Motorrad fahren gar nicht erst an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es macht SPAß! Aber ist auch Gefährlich. Gestern war hier bei uns im Kreisverkehr ein mieser Unfall. Motoradfahrer wurde vom LKW mitgenommen. Genauers weiß ich nicht, hab nur den Krankenhaushelikopter gesehen, ich hoffe, der überlebt das.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Das er nie gefasst wurde, heisst nicht das die Identität nicht bekannt war, gabs sogar nen Kinderlied von....der mit dem Hackebeilchen.....



das war Hamann und der war kein Fleischermeister und der ist wohl gefasst worden und der war aus Hannover.

"warte warte nur ein Weilchen dann kommt Hamann mit dem Beilchen"


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal volles Programm!
> Da hab ich mit dem 60. meiner Mutter morgen und der Beerdigung meines Opas am Montag ja fast nichts zu tun ^^
> 
> Btw.: *langsam mit den Armen vor dir hin und her wedel* Du willst das Motorad nicht! Aber du siehst, das ich keins habe und willst es mir deswegen schenken! Ja, das willst du! Du willst es mir schenken! *dabei Hynpotisch in die Augen starrt*


*Hin und her beweg* Ich will das Motorrad und glaube nicht an so nen quatsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich will noch den führerschein machen sobald ich mal ein wenig geld übrig hab



Mach ich auch gar nicht erst, weil man mich dann nach 2 Wochen nur noch auf dem Friedhofen besuchen kann :/



Salavora schrieb:


> Es macht SPAß! Aber ist auch Gefährlich. Gestern war hier bei uns im Kreisverkehr ein mieser Unfall. Motoradfahrer wurde vom LKW mitgenommen. Genauers weiß ich nicht, hab nur den Krankenhaushelikopter gesehen, ich hoffe, der überlebt das.



Siehst du deswegen fange ich es gar nicht erst an. Ich kenne mich zu gut :/


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich hab nicht gesagt man kann nicht verstecken spielen,
> ich hab gesagt man kann nicht *was* verstecken spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier sind Kinder anwesend tststs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Das er nie gefasst wurde, heisst nicht das die Identität nicht bekannt war, gabs sogar nen Kinderlied von....der mit dem Hackebeilchen.....




du meinst fritz haarmann,
tja, erstens wurde der geschnappt, zweitens war das in hannover und nicht in hamburg und drittens war das kein massenmörder sondern ein serienmörder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> *Hin und her beweg* Ich will das Motorrad und glaube nicht an so nen quatsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ein versuch wasr wert.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mach ich auch gar nicht erst, weil man mich dann nach 2 Wochen nur noch auf dem Friedhofen besuchen kann :/


Na dann ist es ja gut das du es nie können wirst, wenn du eine solche Gefahr bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das war Hamann und der war kein Fleischermeister und der ist wohl gefasst worden und der war aus Hannover.
> 
> "warte warte nur ein Weilchen dann kommt Hamann mit dem Beilchen"



Bingo, Hannover - Hamburg, kann man ja mal verwechsel und die andere Sache war dichterische Freiheit
Der Vollständigkeit wg. : Der hies Harmann mit r

So und jetzt hab ich Feierabend, war nett mit euch geplaudert zu haben, cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (20. Juni 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Am Freitag und Samstag abend zocken?? Ich mein ich reiß mir nicht umsonst unter der Woche den Arsch auf, um dann stundenlang bei diesem pornösen Wetter zu Hause zu gammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 

---> sig


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> du meinst fritz haarmann,
> tja, erstens wurde der geschnappt, zweitens war das in hannover und nicht in hamburg und drittens war das kein massenmörder sondern ein serienmörder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast den Namen falsch geschrieben und ich hab das mit dem Massenmörder übersehen. Quit



Edit: mist hab den Namen auch falsch  Harmann natürlich!!


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na dann ist es ja gut das du es nie können wirst, wenn du eine solche Gefahr bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe leider ein Händchen für sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte 2 Wochen den Führerschein -> Unfall Fuchs ins Auto gelaufen Totalschaden.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Bingo, Hannover - Hamburg, kann man ja mal verwechsel und die andere Sache war dichterische Freiheit
> Der Vollständigkeit wg. : Der hies Harmann mit r
> 
> So und jetzt hab ich Feierabend, war nett mit euch geplaudert zu haben, cu
> ...


Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. Juni 2008)

Geilo, ich schreib um 18:00 Uhr Physik 2...


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das war Hamann und der war kein Fleischermeister und der ist wohl gefasst worden und der war aus Hannover.
> 
> "warte warte nur ein Weilchen dann kommt Hamann mit dem Beilchen"




er war zwar kein gelernter fleischermeister aber er hat als fleischer gearbeitet, 
da man das anfang des 19ten jahrhunderts mit den berufsqualifikationen noch nicht so genau genommen hat kann man schon ruhig sagen das er fleischer war,
immerhin hat er würstchen hergestellt.


----------



## Vreen (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> du hast den Namen falsch geschrieben und ich hab das mit dem Massenmörder übersehen. Quit
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: mist hab den Namen auch falsch  Harmann natürlich!!




ich hab den namen nicht falsch geschrieben


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Mist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist sowieso nur ne kleine 500er da wir in der Schweiz erst 2 Jahre mit nur 25 kW fahren müssen bevor wir die grossen fahren dürfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sie gefällt mir trotzdem. Ist ne Suzuki GS500F. Wollte ja eigentlich die Kawasaki Ninja 250R die ist aber erst wieder ab Oktober lieferbar und dann ist die Saison schon um.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Salaaaaaaa, bist die Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast Post und du wirst merken ich hatte die gleiche Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pingus anwesend? Bitte melden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> er war zwar kein gelernter fleischermeister aber er hat als fleischer gearbeitet,
> da man das anfang des 19ten jahrhunderts mit den berufsqualifikationen noch nicht so genau genommen hat kann man schon ruhig sagen das er fleischer war,
> immerhin hat er würstchen hergestellt.



Fleischer darf man sagen aber Fleischermeister ist dann doch falsch.  Auf den Meistertitel wurde damals sogar noch mehr Wert gelegt aus heute.
Da haben die Innungen schon für gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Es macht SPAß! Aber ist auch Gefährlich. Gestern war hier bei uns im Kreisverkehr ein mieser Unfall. Motoradfahrer wurde vom LKW mitgenommen. Genauers weiß ich nicht, hab nur den Krankenhaushelikopter gesehen, ich hoffe, der überlebt das.


bei uns mussten se letzte woche nen autofahrer us nem kühlergrill von nem lkw rauskratzen. der hatte nen unfall und sein auto ist an der mittelleitplanke zum stehen gekommen und der wollte dan zu fuss auf die standspur. kein schöner anblick kann ich sagen nacher hab ich dann in den nachrichten gehört das der typ erst 25 jahre alt war 



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mach ich auch gar nicht erst, weil man mich dann nach 2 Wochen nur noch auf dem Friedhofen besuchen kann :/
> 
> 
> 
> Siehst du deswegen fange ich es gar nicht erst an. Ich kenne mich zu gut :/


bin zwar in mancher hinsicht nicht gerade vernünftig aber das sind nur sachen wo ich genau weiß wenn was passiert passiert sonst keinem ausser mir was


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich habe leider ein Händchen für sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann biste aber noch sonst wo reingefahren oder? Ein Fuchs ist ja nicht wirklich gross davon gibts doch keinen Totalschaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> gut, wenn es dir nicht gefällt hören wir wohl lieber alle auf so zu posten und hauen ab,
> das ist natürlich viel einfacher als wenn du alleine den es als einzigen stört sich einen anderen zeitvertreib suchst


Oha, und ich dachte in einem Spamthread steht es jedem frei sein Thema selbst zu wählen.
Wenn meins nun "Sinn und Unsinn von Spamthreads" ist, dann willst Du mich direkt ausschließen?
Ich Dummerchen dachte ich könne hier vielleicht den ein oder anderen näher kennenlernen, denn dadurch bildet sich ja eine Com.
Muß ich dann wohl mißverstanden haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal, über Dich habe ich ja nun ein wenig mehr gelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich hab den namen nicht falsch geschrieben



Stimmt *zugeb* selfowned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> du hast den Namen falsch geschrieben und ich hab das mit dem Massenmörder übersehen. Quit
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: mist hab den Namen auch falsch  Harmann natürlich!!



In Hannover an der Leine,
Rote Reihe Nummer Acht,
wohnte Massenmörder Harmann,
der aus Menschen Bockwurst macht'.

Aus den Augen macht' er Sülze,
aus dem Bauche macht' er Speck,
aus den Därmen macht' er Würste
und den Rest den schmeißt' er weg.

So, jetzt aber wirklich Feierabend


----------



## Moonlya (20. Juni 2008)

bäh gleich wieder los zur Arbeit.... und ich hab so keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



& dann noch ganz alleine im Büro sitzen, mir graut es schon ><
Ich arbeite da gerade einmal 5 Tage und die denken ich kann schon alles oder wie oO man man 


nachher zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dann biste aber noch sonst wo reingefahren oder? Ein Fuchs ist ja nicht wirklich gross davon gibts doch keinen Totalschaden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin mit 100 in den Fuchs rein den hat es irgendwie in den Motor hochgezogen, alles runtergekracht.

Ich sagte ja ich hab ein Händchen für sowas -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Moonlya schrieb:


> bäh gleich wieder los zur Arbeit.... und ich hab so keine Lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da musst du durch war bei mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das packst du !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin mit 100 in den Fuchs rein den hat es irgendwie in den Motor hochgezogen, alles runtergekracht.
> 
> Ich sagte ja ich hab ein Händchen für sowas -.-


LOL, also das muss man echt erst mal hinbekommen.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dann biste aber noch sonst wo reingefahren oder? Ein Fuchs ist ja nicht wirklich gross davon gibts doch keinen Totalschaden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine schwester hatte wegen nem dach nen totalschaden


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> meine schwester hatte wegen nem *dach* nen totalschaden


Krass, jetzt rennen die Dinger auch schon rum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist sowieso nur ne kleine 500er da wir in der Schweiz erst 2 Jahre mit nur 25 kW fahren müssen bevor wir die grossen fahren dürfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seit ich den Führerschein vor 5 Jahre gemacht hatte, hatte ich nie genug Geld um mir eine eigene Maschine und alles leisten zu können *snif*




Slavery schrieb:


> Salaaaaaaa, bist die Beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*ggg*
Viele sind schon da, aber es fehlt auch noch ne Ecke ^^



Dalmus schrieb:


> Oha, und ich dachte in einem Spamthread steht es jedem frei sein Thema selbst zu wählen.
> Wenn meins nun "Sinn und Unsinn von Spamthreads" ist, dann willst Du mich direkt ausschließen?
> Ich Dummerchen dachte ich könne hier vielleicht den ein oder anderen näher kennenlernen, denn dadurch bildet sich ja eine Com.
> Muß ich dann wohl mißverstanden haben.
> ...


Genau so wie jedem frei steht, jedes Thema zu starten, das er starten will, steht es jedem frei so drauf zu antworten, wie man drauf antworten will ^^
In dem Fall hat einer so was gesagt und ich gluabe 4 haben das aufgegriffen was du gesagt hast und ihre Meinung abgegeben, auf die du wieder antworten kannst.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Krass, jetzt rennen die Dinger auch schon rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tschuldigung Dachs


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> In Hannover an der Leine,
> Rote Reihe Nummer Acht,
> wohnte Massenmörder Harmann,
> der aus Menschen Bockwurst macht'.
> ...



Gedichte taugen nicht als Beweis

dazu mal die Wiki:



> Unter Massenmord versteht man den Mord an einer großen Anzahl von Menschen durch einen Staat, eine Gruppe oder eine Einzelperson. Der Massenmord ist zu unterscheiden vom Serienmord, bei dem eine Mehrzahl von einzelnen Personen, oftmals mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften, *in Zeitabständen* ermordet werden.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tschuldigung Dachs


Dach... Dachs.. fast das selbe ;-)


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tschuldigung Dachs


Hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich fand die Vorstellung ven nem Dach das über die Strasse rennt einfach zu geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jup, die Viecher sind ja etwas grösser als ein Fuchs. Immer diese bösen bösen Tiere. Haben wohl noch nie was von Fussgängerstreifen gehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Ach Unfälle da könnte ich mich aufregen. Unsere Polizei bringt auch nichts ...


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

AFK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Seit ich den Führerschein vor 5 Jahre gemacht hatte, hatte ich nie genug Geld um mir eine eigene Maschine und alles leisten zu können *snif*


Bei mir solls nach den 2 Jahren eine Yamaha R1 oder ne Kawasaki werden. *freu*

Dann gibts nen neuen Hell Rider.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Bei mir solls nach den 2 Jahren eine Yamaha R1 oder ne Kawasaki werden. *freu*
> 
> Dann gibts nen neuen Hell Rider.
> 
> ...


Auch will!! *neid!*

argh.. nur weil ich den "zurück" button genommen hab, sind die anderen gewählten Zitat weg ^^ mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich noch sagen wollte:

Is die Polizei bei dir so mies? Was ist den passiert? *neugierig ist*


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Dach... Dachs.. fast das selbe ;-)


ja genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Qonix schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich fand die Vorstellung ven nem Dach das über die Strasse rennt einfach zu geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja jetzt wo du das sagst lieg ich schon fast unterm tisch vor lachen...

FUSSGÄNGERSTREIFEN was ist das???
sind das die weißen dinger wo wen man drauf tritt ein netter autofahrer halt macht und ein dummer den netten überholt und deswegen deine schwester bald nimmer so ganz lebendig ist???


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> FUSSGÄNGERSTREIFEN was ist das???
> sind das die weißen dinger wo wen man drauf tritt ein netter autofahrer halt macht und ein dummer den netten überholt und deswegen deine schwester bald nimmer so ganz lebendig ist???


So in etwa.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sagt mal ist das dieses Wochenende wo die Motorradrennen am Samstag sind?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Auch will!! *neid!*
> 
> argh.. nur weil ich den "zurück" button genommen hab, sind die anderen gewählten Zitat weg ^^ mist
> 
> ...


bei uns ist die polizei auch fürn ar....
die haben die knarren eine firma hat alarm die rücken an chef sagt wir müssen da in den raum und unsere polizei sagt ja dann gehen se mal nachschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Auch will!! *neid!*
> 
> argh.. nur weil ich den "zurück" button genommen hab, sind die anderen gewählten Zitat weg ^^ mist
> 
> ...



Es war im März.

Es hat geschneit und war glatt.
Ich fahre mit meinem Auto mit 10 km/h um die Kurve, das Auto gerät ins rutschen und ich bleibe an einem Schild hängen. Am Auto war kein einziger Kratzer das Schild stand schief. 

Irgendeiner hat die Polizei angerufen. Folge:

Ich sei viel zu schnell gefahren für diese Witterungsverhältnisse. 

->2 Jahre Probezeitverlängerung + 100€ Bußgeld +25€ Bearbeitungsgebühr + 3 Punkte + Aufbauseminar das 500€ kostet.

Naja ich bin zum Anwalt und die Sache steht immer noch vor Gericht -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> So in etwa.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohne scheiß bin ja selber zum teil französin aber da hab ich über se geflucht wär meine schwester nicht noch ein stück schnell zurück gegangen gäb es die heut nicht mehr


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei uns ist die polizei auch fürn ar....
> die haben die knarren eine firma hat alarm die rücken an chef sagt wir müssen da in den raum und unsere polizei sagt ja dann gehen se mal nachschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol!



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Es war im März.
> 
> Es hat geschneit und war glatt.
> Ich fahre mit meinem Auto mit 10 km/h um die Kurve, das Auto gerät ins rutschen und ich bleibe an einem Schild hängen. Am Auto war kein einziger Kratzer das Schild stand schief.
> ...


*argh*! Mein Beileid! Das ist echt mies!!
Was hättest du machen sollen? Mit Schneeketten fahren???



Jenny84 schrieb:


> ohne scheiß bin ja selber zum teil französin aber da hab ich über se geflucht wär meine schwester nicht noch ein stück schnell zurück gegangen gäb es die heut nicht mehr


Au weia!!!


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Es war im März.
> 
> Es hat geschneit und war glatt.
> Ich fahre mit meinem Auto mit 10 km/h um die Kurve, das Auto gerät ins rutschen und ich bleibe an einem Schild hängen. Am Auto war kein einziger Kratzer das Schild stand schief.
> ...


Das sind Bullen live.

Bei uns haben die Bullen angst vor den Ausländergangs. Die kommen nie wenn man sie mal braucht.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ohne scheiß bin ja selber zum teil französin aber da hab ich über se geflucht wär meine schwester nicht noch ein stück schnell zurück gegangen gäb es die heut nicht mehr


Oh sorry. Jup sollchen Typen sollte man den Führerausweis sofort wegenehmen dürfen.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *argh*! Mein Beileid! Das ist echt mies!!
> Was hättest du machen sollen? Mit Schneeketten fahren???



Nein ihre antwort war langsamer fahren ........

Als ich zu der Versicherung bin hat der erstmal einen Lachanfall bekommen und gemeint ich soll sofort vor Gericht gehen.

Anderes Beispiel. Ein Freund von mir fährt mit 160 über die Landstraße wird angehalten zeigt den Führerschein.

"Ach Herr xxx sind sie der Sohn von xxx?"
"Ja das ist mein Dad"
"Fahren sie doch bitte das nächste mal langsamer. Schönen Abend noch"

-.-


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

und bei meiner schwester mit dem dachs meinte unser grüner freund und helfer nachdem er sich das auto angeschaut hatte ey das war aber kein tier

meine schwester meinte dann nur zu dem unfreundlichen herren in grün ey sie wollen mir ja jetzt wohl nicht unterstellen das ich wenn umgefahren hab, fahrerflucht begangen hab und das alles jetzt auf so nen dämlichen dachs schieben will.

der ältere polizist hat den jügeren dann weg geschickt.

enddefeckt sie hat nen teil von den kosten erstatet bekommen


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das sind Bullen live.
> 
> Bei uns haben die Bullen angst vor den Ausländergangs. Die kommen nie wenn man sie mal braucht.



Ich sag nur Ossendorf OG's. Polizei fährt nur Doppel Streife ....


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh sorry. Jup sollchen Typen sollte man den Führerausweis sofort wegenehmen dürfen.


na sie lebt ja noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nein ihre antwort war langsamer fahren ........
> 
> Als ich zu der Versicherung bin hat der erstmal einen Lachanfall bekommen und gemeint ich soll sofort vor Gericht gehen.
> 
> ...


ich hätte da aber auch zuerst nen lachflash bekommen auch wenns ägerlich ist


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nein ihre antwort war langsamer fahren ........
> 
> Als ich zu der Versicherung bin hat der erstmal einen Lachanfall bekommen und gemeint ich soll sofort vor Gericht gehen.
> 
> ...


...
Unvoreingenommen und nicht bestechlich ... sicher ... ^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> und bei meiner schwester mit dem dachs meinte unser grüner freund und helfer nachdem er sich das auto angeschaut hatte ey das war aber kein tier
> 
> meine schwester meinte dann nur zu dem unfreundlichen herren in grün ey sie wollen mir ja jetzt wohl nicht unterstellen das ich wenn umgefahren hab, fahrerflucht begangen hab und das alles jetzt auf so nen dämlichen dachs schieben will.
> 
> ...


Argh! Das hätte auch nochmal mies enden können...

Hatte bisher glück.
Bin mal Nachts auf ner Landstraße mit dem Auto meines Brudes gefahren. Er, Schwägerin und NIchte (4Jahre alt und am pennen) im Auto. Auf einmal steht da ein Fuchs auf der Straße. Hatte gerade Motoard Trainig (ausweichen mit 70) bis zum Anschlag durch und hab mehr oder weniger genau das mit dem Auto gemacht ^^
Folge: Fuchs lebt, Auto heil, Bruder und Schwängerin hellwach, Nichte schläft weiter *g*


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Ossendorf OG's. Polizei fährt nur Doppel Streife ....


Ossendorf as in Köln-Ossendorf?
Btw. wurde da heute im Industriegebiet geblitzt? (ich hoffe sehr, das sies nicht geamcht haben, sonst hab ich ein prob ^^)


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ...
> Unvoreingenommen und nicht bestechlich ... sicher ... ^^
> 
> 
> ...


das ist auch nicht schlecht *lol*


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ossendorf as in Köln-Ossendorf?
> Btw. wurde da heute im Industriegebiet geblitzt? (ich hoffe sehr, das sies nicht geamcht haben, sonst hab ich ein prob ^^)


warum bist du durch geflogen?


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ossendorf as in Köln-Ossendorf?
> Btw. wurde da heute im Industriegebiet geblitzt? (ich hoffe sehr, das sies nicht geamcht haben, sonst hab ich ein prob ^^)


Ja Köln Ossendorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah sehe gerade du kommst ja aus Köln ^^
Kennst du Pulheim ? =)


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hatte bisher glück.
> Bin mal Nachts auf ner Landstraße mit dem Auto meines Brudes gefahren. Er, Schwägerin und NIchte (4Jahre alt und am pennen) im Auto. Auf einmal steht da ein Fuchs auf der Straße. Hatte gerade Motoard Trainig (ausweichen mit 70) bis zum Anschlag durch und hab mehr oder weniger genau das mit dem Auto gemacht ^^
> Folge: Fuchs lebt, Auto heil, Bruder und Schwängerin hellwach, Nichte schläft weiter *g*


Muahaha der ist geil. Vorallem die Kleine wieder am pennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum bist du durch geflogen?


Na ja, gibt da so ne Kurve in der 30 ist... weil da in der nähe Wohnkomplexe sind. 
Wenn ich da keinen MEnschen sehe, bremse ich nicht von meinen 60 bis 80 ab...
Genau wie heute.... Kein Mensch da-> also normal weiter (sprich 70) und sah nur bei nem parkenden Auto ein rotes Licht auf mich gerichtet.... zwar keinen Blitz.. aber trotzdem....
Das kann verdammt teuer werden... 



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ja Köln Ossendorf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Muss da immer vorbei, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ Muss da immer vorbei, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre ^^



Frage nicht beantwortet kennst du Pulheim? *g*


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Na ja, gibt da so ne Kurve in der 30 ist... weil da in der nähe Wohnkomplexe sind.
> Wenn ich da keinen MEnschen sehe, bremse ich nicht von meinen 60 bis 80 ab...
> Genau wie heute.... Kein Mensch da-> also normal weiter (sprich 70) und sah nur bei nem parkenden Auto ein rotes Licht auf mich gerichtet.... zwar keinen Blitz.. aber trotzdem....
> Das kann verdammt teuer werden...
> ...


das kenn ich bei uns ist das wegen nem bahnübergang wo mal aller 10 jahre ein zug lang fährt.
dort hält sich kein schwein an die 30


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Muahaha der ist geil. Vorallem die Kleine wieder am pennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup, die kleine ist echt nicht zu erschüttern!



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Frage nicht beantwortet kennst du Pulheim? *g*


Frage? Sry, muss ich überlesen haben ^^
Von Namen her kenn ich Pulheim. Bin selbst aber in Ehrenfeld.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

muss mal wieder auf die bank fahren bis gleich


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> AFK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




RE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jup, die kleine ist echt nicht zu erschüttern!
> 
> 
> Frage? Sry, muss ich überlesen haben ^^
> Von Namen her kenn ich Pulheim. Bin selbst aber in Ehrenfeld.



Wie sind die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel da? Gut oder eher schlecht ?
Oder sollte man lieber mit dem Auto dort unterwegs sein ?

WB @ Slavery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wie sind die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel da? Gut oder eher schlecht ?
> Oder sollte man lieber mit dem Auto dort unterwegs sein ?
> 
> WB @ Slavery
> ...




DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du wohnst in Donauwörth oder so, warum interessieren dich die Öffentlichen in Köln?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich was verpasst?^^


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> RE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WB



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wie sind die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel da? Gut oder eher schlecht ?
> Oder sollte man lieber mit dem Auto dort unterwegs sein ?


Kommt drauf an wo du hin willst. Wenn du, wie ich FH in Bergisch Gladach und Arbeit in Ratingen hast, brauchst du ein Auto. WEnn aber alles in Köln ist, ists super! Hab ne Bahn direkt vor der Tür mit der ich zum Neumarkt komme. Einmal umsteigen und ich bin in ingesmat 25min am HBF.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm erinnerst du dich an meinen Liebeskummer und die 500 km etc. ? :/



Salavora schrieb:


> WB
> 
> 
> Kommt drauf an wo du hin willst. Wenn du, wie ich FH in Bergisch Gladach und Arbeit in Ratingen hast, brauchst du ein Auto. WEnn aber alles in Köln ist, ists super! Hab ne Bahn direkt vor der Tür mit der ich zum Neumarkt komme. Einmal umsteigen und ich bin in ingesmat 25min am HBF.



Ich muss von Bayern nach Köln/Pulheim und dann evtl. in Köln unterwegs sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine empfehlung wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ähm erinnerst du dich an meinen Liebeskummer und die 500 km etc. ? :/
> 
> Ich muss von Bayern nach Köln/Pulheim und dann evtl. in Köln unterwegs sein
> 
> ...




@Lieblings-Thread-Erstellerin Sala:   DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soooorreyy Sleepy, war keine Absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> @Lieblings-Thread-Erstellerin Sala:   DANKE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank euch habe ich schließlich meine Erwartungen ein bisschen zurückschrauben können und der Liebeskummer ist nicht mehr ganz so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ähm erinnerst du dich an meinen Liebeskummer und die 500 km etc. ? :/
> 
> Ich muss von Bayern nach Köln/Pulheim und dann evtl. in Köln unterwegs sein
> 
> ...


Uhm, von Bayern aus gibt es einen gute ICE der nach Köln fährt (Kumpel von mir hat bei der Luftwaffe seinen Wehrdienst gemacht und wurde da ausgebildet.
Innerhalb von Köln kommst du eigentlich recht gut mit der KVB (Kölner Verkehrsbetriebe) durch die Gegend.
Kannst du mir kurz sagen, ob Pulheim li oder re vom Rhein ist? und auch ob eher nördlich, östlich südlich oder westlich in Köln ^^ Kann die teile so schlecht auseinader halten. ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Uhm, von Bayern aus gibt es einen gute ICE der nach Köln fährt (Kumpel von mir hat bei der Luftwaffe seinen Wehrdienst gemacht und wurde da ausgebildet.
> Innerhalb von Köln kommst du eigentlich recht gut mit der KVB (Kölner Verkehrsbetriebe) durch die Gegend.
> Kannst du mir kurz sagen, ob Pulheim li oder re vom Rhein ist? und auch ob eher nördlich, östlich südlich oder westlich in Köln ^^ Kann die teile so schlecht auseinader halten. ^^



Links vom Rhein. Nordwestlich Köln (ist nicht so direkt in Köln)
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=pul...=1&ct=title

Hättest echt was gut bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Passt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da soll nochmal einer sagen die Community is scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber verlier nie dein Ziel aus den Augen, koste es was es wolle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Halli hallo.

Yiha 6 Wochen ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Da soll nochmal einer sagen die Community is scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt halt darauf an in welcher Begleitschaft man in der Community ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ziel werde ich auf keinen Fall aus den Augen verlieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Es kommt halt darauf an in welcher Begleitschaft man in der Community ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da hast du Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich denk da sind wir jetz ziemlich gut aufgehoben, auch wenn ich immer noch Angst vor Xely´s Rache hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Immer weitermachen, nie aufgeben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich beschütze dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bzw. werde es versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihre Rache wird bestimmt fürchterlich sein ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

so wieder da


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Halli hallo.
> 
> Yiha 6 Wochen ferien
> 
> ...


arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

hab eben gesehen das wir verschoben wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht geschlossen nur verschoben das ist ja super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Yiha 6 Wochen ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grrrr....wenn noch einer hier mit sechs Wochen Ferien ankommt...so a Backerl Fotzn is glei aufgrissn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. Juni 2008)

< keine Ferien, kein Urlaub, immer noch Kater und will heim :>


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht so unhöflich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



bliblablu schrieb:


> Grrrr....wenn noch einer hier mit sechs Wochen Ferien ankommt...so a Backerl Fotzn is glei aufgrissn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab ab 15.08 3 wochen urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> @Lieblings-Thread-Erstellerin Sala:   DANKE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g* bitte bitte ^^



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Links vom Rhein. Nordwestlich Köln (ist nicht so direkt in Köln)
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=pul...=1&ct=title
> 
> Hättest echt was gut bei mir
> ...


da sag ich nur: 4.
Die KVB Linie 4 sollte da hin fahren. Wenn du am HBF bist, steigst du in die nächste Bahn nach Neumarkt oder nach Friesenplatz. Dort dann in die 4.
Solltest du den selben ICE nehmen, wie mein Kumpel, kommst du btw. in KÖln-Messe/Deutz an. Da raus, zur U-Bahn. 4 nehmen und fertig.

Ach ja, fals es nicht die 4 ist, ists die 3 ^^ fahren beide in die selbe richtiung, nur eine hört zwischendurch auf. Ich glaube, die 3 hörte auf. Bin mir nicht sicher, da ich nie so weit fahre ^^



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich beschütze dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uhm.. das schafft ihr nicht, ihr kommt nie und nimmer gegen xel an, selbst wenn ihr das wolltet. ;-)


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < keine Ferien, kein Urlaub, immer noch Kater und will heim :>


ist heut aspirin complex dein lieblingsgetränk???
will auch heim


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < keine Ferien, kein Urlaub, immer noch Kater und will heim :>


Ui, noch jemand mit Kater der Heim will. Da gehts mir dann gleich nicht mehr ganz so schlecht. Geteiltes Leid und so.


----------



## Xelyna (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Uhm.. das schafft ihr nicht, ihr kommt nie und nimmer gegen xel an, selbst wenn ihr das wolltet. ;-)




*Klinge schleif* Um was gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Och beachte den Dolch gar nicht *damdidam*


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < keine Ferien, kein Urlaub, immer noch Kater und will heim :>



Mensch, unsre Prinzessin is anwesend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Sleepy, danke aber keiner vermag es Xely aufzuhalten, sie richtet über die Lebenden und die Toten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fürchterlich is noch sehr liebenwürdig ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mensch, unsre Prinzessin is anwesend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast die Untoten vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Ui, noch jemand mit Kater der Heim will. Da gehts mir dann gleich nicht mehr ganz so schlecht. Geteiltes Leid und so.


hab kein kater aber trotzdem kopfweh.
hier sind so schöne wetterschwankungen die tun mir nicht so gut.
ich trinke gar nix alehohlisches mag ich nicht nein nein


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab ab 15.08 3 wochen urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*aufreiss*


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> *aufreiss*


au au bitte bitteeeeeeeeee tuh mir nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

*backerlwiederzukleb*


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

*wundenleck*

pass auf sonst mutier ich wieder zu aggro jenny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> da sag ich nur: 4.
> Die KVB Linie 4 sollte da hin fahren. Wenn du am HBF bist, steigst du in die nächste Bahn nach Neumarkt oder nach Friesenplatz. Dort dann in die 4.
> Solltest du den selben ICE nehmen, wie mein Kumpel, kommst du btw. in KÖln-Messe/Deutz an. Da raus, zur U-Bahn. 4 nehmen und fertig.
> 
> Ach ja, fals es nicht die 4 ist, ists die 3 ^^ fahren beide in die selbe richtiung, nur eine hört zwischendurch auf. Ich glaube, die 3 hörte auf. Bin mir nicht sicher, da ich nie so weit fahre ^^



Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Hast echt was gut bei mir =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls ich irgendwas für dich machen kann melde dich =)))))))))))))

*Salavora zu tote knuddelt*


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du hast die Untoten vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tschuldichkeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Blick siehe SIG) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Tzzz unmöglich, dass der Fred erst eben aufgemacht wurde und schon 12 Seiten lang ist lol xD

Btw hab heute frei und dann nächsten Do Feriäään! Und mir reisst keiner was auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tschuldichkeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das mit dem blick siehe sig ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> pass auf sonst mutier ich wieder zu aggro jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da bin ich aber mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das mit dem blick siehe sig ist auch nicht schlecht



es reimt sich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich kann genauso schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

blablupp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> es reimt sich sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will einen Beweis !! *g*


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

das hast de jetzt davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

ich kann auch so schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Mhh bei mir heisst sowas immer Dackelblick. 
Allerdings mit viel Ironie, denn eigentlich kann ich Dackel nicht wirklich ausstehen. Ein Hund hat groß zu sein, nicht so'n Ding, wo man nachts drauftreten kann, oder den man bei einem Nervenzusammenbruch einfach über die Straße treten kann.
Mindestens Kniehoch! Jawoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das blöde ist nur, dass mir beim Lachen nur noch mehr der Schädel weh tut...autsch.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Mhh bei mir heisst sowas immer Dackelblick.
> Allerdings mit viel Ironie, denn eigentlich kann ich Dackel nicht wirklich ausstehen. Ein Hund hat groß zu sein, nicht so'n Ding, wo man nachts drauftreten kann, oder den man bei einem Nervenzusammenbruch einfach über die Straße treten kann.
> Mindestens Kniehoch! Jawoll
> 
> ...


richtisch
die kleinen wadenbeisser gehn mir eh mit ihrem gekläffe auf den keks


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtisch
> die kleinen wadenbeisser gehn mir eh mit ihrem gekläffe auf den keks




Stimmt aber so ein Schäferhund ist schon was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das blöde ist nur, dass mir beim Lachen nur noch mehr der Schädel weh tut...autsch.


ebenfalls richtisch aber bei mir ists wie gesagt nicht wegen kater sondern den wetterumschwung


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Stimmt aber so ein Schäferhund ist schon was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab nen bourdercolli (hüttehund) und nen golden retriver (bedarf glaub ich keiner erklärung)


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Stimmt aber so ein Schäferhund ist schon was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hatten mal nen Irish Setter *schnüff*
Hätt gern wieder einen, aber wir ham so viele kleine Kiddies im Haushalt, da macht sich das nicht gut. Muss wohl noch bisserl abwarten.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ebenfalls richtisch aber bei mir ists wie gesagt nicht wegen kater sondern den wetterumschwung


Jaja. Is klar.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Kater? Boah wie lang ich schon keinen mehr hatte... Hart.. anderthalb Wochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

das ist der Gestiefelte-Kater-Blick *Spanischen Akzent auspack*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Dank Kantinenessen ist mir jetzt auch noch richtig schlecht. Ich will heim!


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery gehst du eigentlich auch in Augsburg fort oder so ?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Ohje.. Jetzt werden wir noch lyrisch. 
Bitte nicht, ich hab erstmal die Schnauze voll von Büchern, die ich lesen muss aber kein Interesse dran hab xD


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ohje.. Jetzt werden wir noch lyrisch.
> Bitte nicht, ich hab erstmal die Schnauze voll von Büchern, die ich lesen muss aber kein Interesse dran hab xD


Student?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Jaja. Is klar.


nee wirklich alehohl hab ich gar nix dran (hat nur indirekt mit mir zu tun das das so ist)
mir kommt ja schon es kotzen wenn ich bier nur schon riche.
deswegen werd ich ja an den tunieren nie am bierstand eingeteilt ich würd den nämlich nach 3 bier nix mehr geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Hast echt was gut bei mir =)
> 
> ...


np, viel spaß ^^



bliblablu schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glaub mir, das willst du nicht ^^


----------



## Ronas (20. Juni 2008)

Mein Plan fürs Wochenende:
-Meinen Schamanen auf mindestens 65 bringen
-In der Sonne chillen
-Die Buffedforen zuspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spass und ein schönes Wochenende euch und allen anderen Buffeys ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> np, viel spaß ^^
> 
> 
> glaub mir, das willst du nicht ^^


danke


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Viel Spass und ein schönes Wochenende euch und allen anderen Buffeys ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gleichfalls und viel Erfolg


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mir kommt ja schon es kotzen wenn ich bier nur schon riche.


Das geht mir gerade nicht anders, örgs...


----------



## Satanhimself (20. Juni 2008)

noch eine stunde "arbeiten".

und seit etwa 2 stunden aufpasen das ich nicht einschlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Mhh bei mir heisst sowas immer Dackelblick.
> Allerdings mit viel Ironie, denn eigentlich kann ich Dackel nicht wirklich ausstehen. Ein Hund hat groß zu sein, nicht so'n Ding, wo man nachts drauftreten kann, oder den man bei einem Nervenzusammenbruch einfach über die Straße treten kann.
> Mindestens Kniehoch! Jawoll
> 
> ...


Du hast doch nur Angst das du so einen Kleinen nich treffen würdest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Slavery gehst du eigentlich auch in Augsburg fort oder so ?



Ab und zu ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MAX 08 ich kommeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meistens Aichach oder Pöttmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du so?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Mh Schöööler, aber hat ähnlichen Effekt. Ende Kl 10 nun glücklicherweise. Obwohl ich doch glaube, dass mir die Schule in drei Jahren fehlen wird. Auch wenn das jetzt manchmal schwer nachvollziehbar ist.

äh @ da: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...st&p=645746
bliblablu


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Mh Schöööler, aber hat ähnlichen Effekt. Ende Kl 10 nun glücklicherweise. Obwohl ich doch glaube, dass mir die Schule in drei Jahren fehlen wird. Auch wenn das jetzt manchmal schwer nachvollziehbar ist.


Also ich hab bis jetzt weder Uni noch Schule groß nachgetrauert. Nur die langen Ferien waren halt schon fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juni 2008)

so bye bis mittwoch oder wenn noch ein es ist montag das wochenende ist vorbei und ihr seit total unmotiviert thema erscheinen sollte bis dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ab und zu ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Augsburg: Peaches, Kantine, Rofa (nur donnerstags), sämtliche studentenfeten ^^
Pöttmes manchmal aber selten.

Aalen auch mal öfters.

Wenn uns ganz langweilig ist spontan Aktion nach München oder Prag ;>


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bye bis mittwoch oder wenn noch ein es ist montag das wochenende ist vorbei und ihr seit total unmotiviert thema erscheinen sollte bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bye schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bye bis mittwoch oder wenn noch ein es ist montag das wochenende ist vorbei und ihr seit total unmotiviert thema erscheinen sollte bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bye bis mittwoch oder wenn noch ein es ist montag das wochenende ist vorbei und ihr seit total unmotiviert thema erscheinen sollte bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haaahh denkste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin erstmal total motiviert, weil ich keine Woche mehr Schule ertragen muss. Und dann hab ich ewig Zeit und bin 3 Wochen in Frankreich *träum*
Das ist Motivation pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber denne tschüss mal ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Achja MAX 08 bin ich natürlich auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Juni 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENDLICH Frei, JJJJJJJJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHUHUHUHUU, aber noch bis Mittwoch Schule... NRW ist scheiße...-.-'
Nja dieses Wochenende viel pennen, viel chillen und viel zoggen xD


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Augsburg: Peaches, Kantine, Rofa (nur donnerstags), sämtliche studentenfeten ^^
> Pöttmes manchmal aber selten.
> 
> Aalen auch mal öfters.
> ...



Peaches jap, Kantine und RoFa is nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



München is ja noch drin, aber Prag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moospark @ Pöttmes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (20. Juni 2008)

So, ich geh jetzt heim und leg mich ins Bett. Schönes Wochenende @ all


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Mhh gn8 und gleichfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH für meinen Teil mach noch irgendwas schönes. Ist grad herrliches Wetter draussen. Zumindest hoffe ich, dass es noch so bleibt, die letzte Woche war arg wechselhaft.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bye bis mittwoch oder wenn noch ein es ist montag das wochenende ist vorbei und ihr seit total unmotiviert thema erscheinen sollte bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bye du!
und bye an alle die gegangen sind ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Jop moospark !!!!!!

Naja ich horche jede Musik und kann zu jeder Musik Party machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Hiphop über Trance/Dance/Rave , Alternative, Rock, Metal, Rap einfach alles ^^


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jop moospark !!!!!!
> 
> Naja ich horche jede Musik und kann zu jeder Musik Party machen
> 
> ...




Dann sind wir uns sicher schonmal über den weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn nich dann werden wirs noch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hau mal n Pic von dir rein dann weiß ich wenigstens wie du aussiehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Done schau mein Profil an ^^


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

^^ Hast du sie jetzt alle verschreckt? ;-)


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

Tja scheint so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 25 Minuten :/


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ohh Scrätschi ..du hast ein Problem? ojemenie...  mach dich hier auf der roten Couch lang...erzähl dem Onkel Doktor doch mal........



Neee neeee das ist mir peinlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachher muß ich mir wieder anhören: Paßt bloß auf Scrätcher auf! Der Arbeitet!!! Bisher hab ich meine Tarnung noch ganz gut aufrecht erhalten das ich den ganzen Tag nur Wow spiele... *sich es auf der Couch bequem macht* Naja es fing alles mit ner harmlosen Ausbildung an... um es mal zu erklären es war wie ein Probeabo und irgendwann kommt man weiter und weiter und dann läßt man sich registrieren.... *auf der Couch rumrutsch* aber das bleibt unter uns Öhrchen ja??! Ich hab irgendwann den Rang "Selbständiger" erreicht und so nen Menschenchar löscht man dann nicht einfach.. ich könnte es einfach nicht..... *Füße über ne Lehne schmeiß* hab da sogar ein eigenes Haustier! Einen schwarzen großen Hund! Extrem cool!! War ne limited Edition! Aber ich bin mir sicher das viele hier im Forum heimlich arbeiten gehen und es einfach nicht zugeben wollen! *wieder anständig hinsitz* vielleicht sollte man ja mal ne Selbsthilfegruppe für Berufstätige gründen.....



Cathari schrieb:


> Oh Gott, der Pinguin-Ganker hat bei dem hier schon 'ne Ecke abgebissen! Das geht echt zu weit D:
> 
> (Also bei diesem hier
> 
> ...



ICH BIN ABSOLUT UNSCHULDIG!! Und ich kanns beweisen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn wir uns das Beweisstück B (Bild) anschauen werden wir festellen dass ein Ohr abgebissen wurde! Ich bin ein PINGUINGANKER kein OHRENSAMMLER! Damit müßte der Fall wohl klar sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da musst du durch war bei mir genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte auch mal nen tierischen Unfall... mit nem Marder..... hab mir dabei das Knie verstaucht. Ich konnte ja nicht wissen dass dieser Marder so extrem nachfedert wenn er Rückwärts über nen BAUMSTAMM drüber donnert... hatte das eine Knie durchgestreckt. Das hat gezogen... in dem Baumstamm war danach auch ne riesen Kerbe von der Kette des Marders!^^


----------



## grege (20. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch Hesse!!! Endlich Ferien!


/afk packen


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Tja scheint so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ Dann hast dus ja bald!
Hm, glaube, die hatte alle schon um 15.30 schluss und sind einfach so gegangen.....

@ Scrätcher.
Hm.. arbeiten.. ja.. da gabs was.. ähm... und  das machst du? sicher? brrrrrrrrrrr
(als was den nochmal?)


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> @ Scrätcher.
> Hm.. arbeiten.. ja.. da gabs was.. ähm... und  das machst du? sicher? brrrrrrrrrrr
> (als was den nochmal?)



Ich schreib dir das per pm! Wäre mir jetzt peinlich das hier einfach so öffentlich breit zu treten! Nachher schadet das noch meinem Forentrollruf.....


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich schreib dir das per pm! Wäre mir jetzt peinlich das hier einfach so öffentlich breit zu treten! Nachher schadet das noch meinem Forentrollruf.....


oha! ne du, das geht echt nicht, haste recht... schon ne verzwickte Lage in der du da bist... 

Schon mal mit World of Menschcraft versucht?
Da solls auch die Klasse Selbstständiger geben!


----------



## Sleepysimon (20. Juni 2008)

So ich bin dann mal Weg. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende und noch einmal ganz dickes Danke an dich Salavora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal Weg.
> 
> Allen ein schönes Wochenende und noch einmal ganz dickes Danke an dich Salavora
> 
> ...


Np und viel spaß!


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> oha! ne du, das geht echt nicht, haste recht... schon ne verzwickte Lage in der du da bist...
> 
> Schon mal mit World of Menschcraft versucht?
> Da solls auch die Klasse Selbstständiger geben!



Das Spiel ich doch zur Zeit so extrem!^^




Sleepysimon schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal Weg.
> 
> Allen ein schönes Wochenende und noch einmal ganz dickes Danke an dich Salavora
> 
> ...



Dito Sleepy!


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das Spiel ich doch zur Zeit so extrem!^^


Na ja, als Programmierin soll man derzeit ein recht ruihges Leben haben. Vorallem wenn man noch den rufstatus Praktikantin dabei hat! Aber Geld gibts trotzdem, sofern du Studium skillst!


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Na ja, als Programmierin soll man derzeit ein recht ruihges Leben haben. Vorallem wenn man noch den rufstatus Praktikantin dabei hat! Aber Geld gibts trotzdem, sofern du Studium skillst!



hach ja! *seuuufz* das neue Leveln ist immer am schönsten! Man kann sich Zeit lassen, es wird nicht viel von einem erwartet, man kann immer pünktlich Feierabend machen.....

Würd ja gern nochmal von vorne Leveln aber ich hab keinen Charslot frei!^^ Wobei... ich glaub ich wollt mit lv 18 anfangen! Da war es am lustigesten!^^


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hach ja! *seuuufz* das neue Leveln ist immer am schönsten! Man kann sich Zeit lassen, es wird nicht viel von einem erwartet, man kann immer pünktlich Feierabend machen.....
> 
> Würd ja gern nochmal von vorne Leveln aber ich hab keinen Charslot frei!^^ Wobei... ich glaub ich wollt mit lv 18 anfangen! Da war es am lustigesten!^^


Na ja, so pünktlich nun auch wieder nicht. Mein Char hat eigentlich um 16.30 schluss.. wird aber wohl noch bis 17.30 hier sein.
So von vorne leveln wäre auch nochmal was... aber ich hab das gleiche Prob.. blöd das es nur einen charslot pro Spieler gibt...
Mir hat lvl 16 noch mit am besten gefallen. So ein softreset zurück auf lvl 16 oder 18 wäre auch mal ne Idee.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Na ja, so pünktlich nun auch wieder nicht. Mein Char hat eigentlich um 16.30 schluss.. wird aber wohl noch bis 17.30 hier sein.
> So von vorne leveln wäre auch nochmal was... aber ich hab das gleiche Prob.. blöd das es nur einen charslot pro Spieler gibt...
> Mir hat lvl 16 noch mit am besten gefallen. So ein softreset zurück auf lvl 16 oder 18 wäre auch mal ne Idee.



Naja 16 war auch mein erster Gedanke! Aber ab 18 kriegste einfach mehr Möglichkeiten freigeschaltet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja 16 war auch mein erster Gedanke! Aber ab 18 kriegste einfach mehr Möglichkeiten freigeschaltet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt! Auto und Mottard Optionen! (sofern du vorher genug Geld gefarmt hast versteht sich und bei der Fraktion Eltern zumindest Freundlich bist. WObei ich gehört habe, dass die kosten für diese Upgrades entfallen, wenn man diese Fraktion auf die höchste Rufstue bekommt. Hab ich aber noch nicht geschaft)
So, bin dann mal weg und erledige den letzten Papierkram ^^

Spätestnes bis Mittwoch!
(und -> YES 300!)


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Stimmt! Auto und *Mottard* Optionen! (sofern du vorher genug Geld gefarmt hast versteht sich und bei der Fraktion Eltern zumindest Freundlich bist. *WObei* ich gehört habe, dass die kosten für diese Upgrades entfallen, wenn man diese Fraktion auf die höchste *Rufstue* bekommt. Hab ich aber noch nicht geschaft)
> So, bin dann mal weg und erledige den letzten Papierkram ^^
> 
> *Spätestnes* bis Mittwoch!
> (und -> YES 300!)



So sieht es also aus wenn man versucht genauso schnell zu tippen wie man denkt!^^

Dir auch ein schönes WE!!


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Oh das geht doch noch gut.. Also ich hab schon weitaus schlimmeres gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse den Thread noch bis um 21.00 Uhr auf. Dann beginnt ja der Nachtschwärmer und ihr könnt Euch da austoben. 

Sehr kulant wie ich finde, für einen Thread, der zu 99% aus Spam besteht.


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> So sieht es also aus wenn man versucht genauso schnell zu tippen wie man denkt!^^
> 
> Dir auch ein schönes WE!!


Danke ^^ und die paar Buchstaben wurden mir sicherlich von irgendwelchen Schurken hier geklaut! ;-)



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Thread noch bis um 21.00 Uhr auf. Dann beginnt ja der Nachtschwärmer und ihr könnt Euch da austoben.
> 
> Sehr kulant wie ich finde, für einen Thread, der zu 99% aus Spam besteht.


Thx!
Es waren auf jeden Fall sehr nette Unterhaltungen dabei. (Und Schandmaul ist klasse!)
Edith erinnert:
Ach ja, noch eine Frage: wo kamen die 1% non spam her? Ich dachte, das hätten wir recht gut umgangen ^^ ;-)


----------

